# Icone personnalisé pour un CD gravé



## wintermute (25 Septembre 2006)

Bonjour,

Après avoir lu un certain nombre de tutos, et tenté plusieurs manip, j'aimerais connaitre le moyen d'assigner le logo que je souhaite à un CD que je grave, pour que ce soit ce logo qui apparaisse lorsque le CD est monté, à la place de l'icone représentant un cdrom. 
Je récapitule ce que je sais déjà, et qui pour l'instant, ne marche pas.

Les icones sous mac sont en format .icns. Le Mac est sensé cherché à la racine du volume un fichier caché nommé ".VolumeIcon.icns" (La casse, et le point au début sont importants) pour attribuer l'icone contenue dans ce fichier icns, au CD monté.
J'ai donc importé mon image dans IconComposer (une app mac livré dans les app developer), et sauvegardé le tout sous le nom voulu ".VolumeIcon", obtenant ainsi un ".VolumeIcon.icns" tout à fait comme il faut.
Donc je le place dans la racine du dossier que je veux graver. Je grave. Je remonte le volume (le CD quoi), et là patatra, j'ai toujours l'icone standard qui s'affiche. Je vérifie donc la présence du fichier d'icone sur la racine du CD, et il y est. Et ses droits sont bons (tout le monde peut le lire).

Donc j'en appelle aux bonnes âmes et aux gurus du mac qui doivent sévir sur ce forum, parce que là il commence à bien me courir le macounet... lol

Sérieux si quelqu'un peut faire quelque chose, je vous en serais reconnaissant


----------



## Vélane (9 Février 2007)

*Je peux po aider ... mais j'ai un soucis > <

L'icone gravure (en haut à droite) d'itunes à disparu  

Comment qu'on grave sans ? :mouais: 

(ou comment le faire reapparaitre ?)

ps : Dans "preference", je vois pas cette option !*


----------



## GuyomT (10 Février 2007)

Je ne suis absolument pas un gourou du mac, mais je sais comment changé l'icône par défaut des *cd de données* gravé à partir de _*Toast*_

Il te suffit de cliquer sur "_More_" dans le volet à gauche de la zone de dépôt et de drag'n'drop une icône de ton choix sur celle du cd qui vient d'apparaitre dans la fenêtre venant de s'ouvrir.

Mais peut-être que tu n'utilises pas Toast pour graver tes CD j'aurais essayé au moins


----------



## GuyomT (10 Février 2007)

Vélane a dit:


> *Je peux po aider ... mais j'ai un soucis > <
> 
> L'icone gravure (en haut à droite) d'itunes à disparu
> 
> ...




Pas de panique, ça se passe en bas à droite en fait 

Mais il est vrai qu'avant la version d'iTunes 7, toutes les autres moutures du jukebox disposés d'un bouton gravure en haut à droite.

Donc pour graver, tu créé ta liste de lecture, tu vérifies les paramètres (cd de données ou audio, intervalles entre les morceaux) et enfin tu clique en bas à droite d'iTunes sur "*Graver le disque*".


----------

